# Are these rocks ok?



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

I grabbed these rocks from my yard (my property is lousy with them). I'm hoping to use them in my tank.

I have not yet cleaned them or done the vinegar test, but I will.

My question for now is if anyone knows what these are and in particular if they're safe since they are all a bit glittery for lack of a better word. It's not streaks like lots of metal, it's not fools gold as the sparkle is silver. Any thoughts?

Thanks!

{These are all the same group of rocks, the darker picture is without flash since I think it shows the sparkle more}


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Not sure as the type of rock, but I have about 140 pounds in my 125gal all male set up. Have had them in for about 8 months now with no problems. The ones in your pics do have a lot more "gold" on them then mine but its present in mine as well. I say clean them up good, let em dry and drop em in. Well not DROP but you get it I'm sure


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

Hard to tell for sure, but it looks like granite to me - very much fine. (Mostly quartz.)


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

They're fine. Rinse them off and put em in your tank.


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

...looks like typical Connecticut quartzite...should be perfectly stable and safe for a tank...if they pass the vinegar test, I'd boil them in a pot of water for 5 minutes before allowing then in any tank of mine...if too big for any of your pots, try a metal garbage can on the gas grill on the patio...the glacier surrounding mine has just melted away this week, so I can get to it...yippeee!...otherwise, I'd scrub loose stuff/ any biomass off with a hard nylon bristle brush and rinse them off well with boiling water...maybe a little overboard, but I just don't want to risk introducing any bad biologicals with them... Cheers


----------

